# "Automatically detect DST settings" is not working



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

... for at least GMT -0500 Eastern (USA & Canada) Bogota & Lima, anyway.

I have "Automatically detect DST settings" checked, but the board still registers 6 hours behind GMT (DST ended last night), my TiVo, cableco DVR, Mac & all my PC's automatically altered their clocks last night, a phpbb board which I am a member of has their clocks set correctly according to my profile.

BTW isn't it next year that the US is adjusting their DST observance to be inline with Europe?

I am clicking "Submit New Thread" at 09:55 EST.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

You just need to go into the USER CP options area and save again. It alas is a bug in the code.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

OK. trying now. That did it.

Unless there is an update to the code, it's a waste of time having the option to change the timestamp to recognize daylight savings time if you have to go to the control panel anyway


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I saved my options but the time on this post is still two hours ahead of Central time (its 9:39AM here in Dallas).


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, not sure what to say. All seems right on this end of things. I show you made that post at 10:39AM ET.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I think I got it fixed. For some reason I had Eastern time selected rather than Central.


----------

